# Linksys WRT54G router, NO INTERNET!!!



## BeastlyKings (Nov 13, 2006)

I have a Linksys WRT54G wireless router and it was working perfectly.
I had set it up by cloning my mac address and changing the router ip to 192.168.1.2 and then changing the DHCP Ip starting point to 192.168.1.1 and my dsl modems Ip is 192.168.1.1.
These settings worked for many a month, but then someone blew the circuit breaker in house and did not no how to reset it.
so the router was without power for a good 5-10 minutes.
all of the settings are gone!!!
i reset them the same way as they are stated above.
BUT IT DOESN'T WORK!!!
I have shut them all down then started them in order(modem,router,computer) but it doesn't work.
No internet unless i hook up to the modem directly.

PLEASE HELP!!!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

OK, why in the world would you make the router's base address x.x.x.2?

FWIW, removing the power from the router should not cause it to lose it's settings, they're stored in EEPROM.

I suggest you leave the configuration at the defaults and not screw around with the base address, since there's no reason to do that.


----------



## BeastlyKings (Nov 13, 2006)

My modems address is 192.168.1.1 and so the routers address can't be 192.168.1.1 it has to be 192.168.1.2.
unless you can tell me what else to set it to.
And if your going to ask "what does it matter if the mdoem and router have the same Ip?"
well, i want to be able to access the modem so i can adjust its settings because we have crappy ISP.

Also i already left it at base setting and it still don't work.

And i don't know why it loses its settings, when its unplugged for to long everything resets even the SSID.

Thanks For The Quick Reply


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Actually, make your router's base address 192.168.0.1, because you don't want it in the same subnet as the modem. What kind of "modem" are we talking about, if it has a non-public IP address, it's most likely a router as well. Perhaps you're making this more complicated than it needs to be. Here's my cookbook for connecting two routers.

Connecting two SOHO broadband routers together.

Configure the IP address of the secondary router to be in the same subnet as the primary router, but out of the range of the DHCP server in the primary router. For instance DHCP server addresses 192.168.0.2 through 192.168.0.100, I'd assign the secondary router 192.168.0.254 as it's IP address.

Disable the DHCP server in the secondary router.

Setup the wireless section just the way you would if it was the primary router.

Connect from the primary router's LAN port to one of the LAN ports on the secondary router. If there is no uplink port and neither of the routers have auto-sensing ports, use a cross-over cable. Leave the WAN port unconnected!


----------



## BeastlyKings (Nov 13, 2006)

THANK YOU!!!
i admit that i was pulling my hair out for a bit with that one.
Though the router still doesnt hold settings after power down.
But i have a "Config" file saved on my computer so if the power gos out all i have to do is restore settings and then power everything up in order and i should be set.

THANKS for all the help.
as soon as i see something that i can help in i will.

P.S. this is a great forum, hope it takes off very well!!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Glad we could help you out. :smile:


----------

